# Abby - Seal Tortie Siamese about 1 year old found as a stray



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Abby has been with us a while now .She came in with all the hair burnt from her back and legs and her skin had all broken down with open wounds which was all infected.

Our vet did skin scrapping and swabs and it was found that something toxic had been thrown over her and her infection was resistant to most antibiotics bless her.

She has been on Antirobe for a month and had baths 3 times a week (which she now loves) in Malaseb and finally her skin is clear and her hair growing back.

She is adorable and very sweet natured but isnt happy around other cats she is Neutered/Microchipped and we plan to start her vaccinations this week so she will be ready for a new home very soon.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Kelly-Joy

Well done for rescuing and fostering her, looking after her and bathing her so that she is so much better now.  I hope you soon find a perfect new forever home for her. The only reason I cannot take her myself is because, as you say, she isn't happy around other cats and I have three blue point Siamese at home. 

Wishing you and Abby well. Thanks for showing her picture.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She isn't with me, I am not a rescue, we help rescues, She is with my friend Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue, If your looking for another Siamese I can give you the heads up of any I know of coming into rescue if you let me know what you are looking for though


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

she's gorgeous!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Abby has been with us a while now .She came in with all the hair burnt from her back and legs and her skin had all broken down with open wounds which was all infected.
> 
> Our vet did skin scrapping and swabs and it was found that something toxic had been thrown over her and her infection was resistant to most antibiotics bless her.
> 
> ...


Omg how cruel are we, we are supposed to be a nation of animal lovers, she must have been in an awful state, poor Abby xxx

What a gorgeous cat, i really hope she finds a forever home very soon with someone who 
will treasure this beautiful cat

Clare x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what a pretty little girl. Glad that she is recovery from the horrible wounds that were inflicted upon her.

We already have an Abby and she has told me that there is no space for another one but we all hope that she finds a new forever home very soon. 

xx


----------

